# 2010 marzocchi



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i don't know if it has been covered on here but the September MBUK has info on the new 2010 marzocchi, i don't know if it is any more then SMT has already said

but they do look pretty sexy


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

One thing's for sure though: The graphics look WAY better.


----------



## Tenacious Turtle (Jun 27, 2009)

Agreed, they look sick, and I really hope 2010 is a good year for them.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

2010 Marz are rockin the house


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Hopefully they're not shyte. Marz has been way off the back for the past few years.


----------



## irish_sloth (Nov 23, 2007)

im never buying marzocchi again, i gave them a chance.


----------



## Tenacious Turtle (Jun 27, 2009)

After riding a 2006 888RC2X, I'll give them 1000 chances.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Agreed on the graphics, but what about travel adjust will there be eta on either the 55 or 66 rc3?


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Tenacious Turtle said:


> After riding a 2006 888RC2X, I'll give them 1000 chances.


+1 to that!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I feel the same way about my 07 66 RC2X and my 07' 888 RC2XVA... incredible forks, wicked buttery, tough, and sexy..... what else could you ask for??? Well,... besides the weight savings offered by Rockshox.. I am hoping the transition over to Tiawan (or where-ever) was the cause of the shotty 08's & 09's. Two years later, Zoke should have their sh*t together by now. I really hope the 2010 stuff is as good, or better then the 05's, 06's and 07's!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Stoked on the new specs except for the 9mm or 15mm option on the 44RC3 ti. 
It want it to be 20mm. 
I will say that their new 20mm QR axle should be a welcome improvement. It's not the torque click axle of last year. A semi permanent nut is installed on one side on the leg and it spins and the axle threads into the nut and then you clamp the axle arm tight. It may be better than the maxle cause you should be able to replace the nut vs lowers on maxle. The 09' Marz 44 comes with the new design. Or it does at least OEM on a 09 Giant Reign 2. 

Has anybody else seen the new Marz QR axle?


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm afraid of what the price will be on the new Ti forks. 

If the 2010 66rc3 steel version still manages to save that much weight, it might be a worthwhile upgrade from my 08 66 c3.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Any idea when they will hit the streets?


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

AW_ said:


> Any idea when they will hit the streets?


Seems like Marz forks always roll out late Sept to Oct right?

I bet I can buy one faster than you! :lol:


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Still hate the 'bomber' name. So childish.

Why just 'Marzocchi 888' / 66 etc.

Oh well, i liked the 888's i rode, pretty damn good considering they were nearly dry!!!!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

After 3 failed 66's, i wont consider Marz again till 2011


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Nick_M2R said:


> After 3 failed 66's, i wont consider Marz again till 2011


What failed if you don't mind saying?


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Still hate the 'bomber' name. So childish.
> 
> Why just 'Marzocchi 888' / 66 etc.
> 
> Oh well, i liked the 888's i rode, pretty damn good considering they were nearly dry!!!!


Well how do you feel about Cove bike names then? Like the Stiffee or the Handjob. Or the Hummer or G-spot.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

YoPawn said:


> What failed if you don't mind saying?


1st: 66 RCV
Bushing slop
Cracked axle
Creaking crown
2 cracked compression rods
leaking seals
the seals on the footnuts leaked
undersized lowers (axle kept coming loose)

2nd: 66 RCV
Pretty much same as above, minus the cracked compression rods, except it happened alot faster

3rd: 2009 66 RC3
5 months of flawless operation, then it literally developed all the above problems over night.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

I like these better


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Does the one in red have travel adjust? If not then she is a bit short for me and I will stick with what I have till 2011 too.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

juan pablo said:


> Does the one in red have travel adjust? If not then she is a bit short for me and I will stick with what I have till 2011 too.


I think the pair of them are causing my travel to adjust as I look...


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Still hate the 'bomber' name. So childish.


Dude... who cares about the name? It's all about the boobies!!!!!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I wonder if the new, 300g lighter stantions can be swapped onto my '08 888 ATA.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm quite a gentle rider, i like the shorter travel model on the right.

The way she holds that steerer tube....yowser!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Bomber name rulz live live the Bomber!

Agree thank gawd the finally realised the graphics needed to come back to reality, already a major improvement for the big M, that'll no doubt bring back the good times for Marz  

Those chicks rock too, they always have the best looking babes in th best posers too:thumbsup: 

Let the good times roll, looks a strong line up if they match the performance and reliability!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Nick_M2R said:


> 1st: 66 RCV
> Bushing slop
> Cracked axle
> Creaking crown
> ...


This, along with more IRL stories I'm hearing, and people in the US saying they've started paying again for return shipping on out of the box defective forks, is why I waited. The creaky crowns seem to have returned, also.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> This, along with more IRL stories I'm hearing, and people in the US saying they've started paying again for return shipping on out of the box defective forks, is why I waited. The creaky crowns seem to have returned, also.


My 09 66 was made in december 08, but the crown was stamped as 07, i think this may be part of the source of the creaking in my 09 fork, they used an old Crown from the time they were still sorting their shite out, just a thought...
Either way ive had enough of being Marzocchi's testing b!tch
As soon as i get the replacement 66, im selling it, and buying into a 2010 Boxxer


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2004)

hopefully they can bring back the ETA, it is very useful for AM riding. 55 ETA RC3 Ti!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Why would they give us something useful like that? It only narrows their profit margin.


----------



## Gunnar Westholm (Nov 2, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Why would they give us something useful like that? It only narrows their profit margin.


Who cares about that the amazing ETA function is gone, when they got such amazing boobies in the commercials!!!
(I, will not buy zocchi until ETA is back..)


----------



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> As soon as i get the replacement 66, im selling it, and buying into a 2010 Boxxer


Right. So rather than taking a chance with your Marzocchi failing, you can remove all uncertainty and get a Boxxer that will fail.

Marz NEEDS to step up to the plate with the 2010s. There literally aren't any reliable 180+ mm forks on the market. 40? Racer only, popcan lowers don't like crashing. Totem? Nope, I've literally never seen one survive a week at Whistler. Travis? Riiiiiight. Boxxer? Nope, not much better. Actually, I'm just saying that because of RS's record with the old Boxxers and the current totem. Maybe they'll work out, but I've already heard rumor of them barfing oil. Seriously, we don't have any reliable options right now, it's really frustrating.

Until someone makes a reliable fork that can go most of a season without service, you'd have to pry my '06 66 from my cold, dead hands. I kind of want a dual crown, so will look for an '06 or '07 888. Aaaah, the good 'ole days.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Why aren't there multiple threads about Fox suspension?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> My 09 66 was made in december 08, but the crown was stamped as 07, i think this may be part of the source of the creaking in my 09 fork, they used an old Crown from the time they were still sorting their shite out, just a thought...
> Either way ive had enough of being Marzocchi's testing b!tch
> As soon as i get the replacement 66, im selling it, and buying into a 2010 Boxxer


And the 2010 Boxxers have had no problems? Good luck with your change in brands.

I love my 07 66 RC3 ETA. It has over 20 days at Whistler, 10 days at Silver Star, 10 days on the Shore, 10 days at Fernie Resort, and 1000 miles of AM local riding. I have never changed the seals. I have only changed the oil. It feels awesome. Untill I find another reliable fork, Im going to run it till it blows.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

kntr said:


> And the 2010 Boxxers have had no problems? Good luck with your change in brands.


Why aren't there multiple threads about Fox 40s?


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Ithnu said:


> Why aren't there multiple threads about Fox 40s?


Because if you spent $1600 on a pair of forks you don't tell people when they break. That and if your rolling on 40's you probably got the scrill to buy the new model year.

Both companies make a good fork. The way I see it Fox tries to market to the advanced riders only. By installing their OEM forks on only the highest end bikes they do a pretty good job of isolating themselves from the beginners.

Marzocchi on the other hand has industry deeply rooted in 'budget' suspension. Ported dampers and chrome coatings are just two examples. They are trying to shake that image but they still offer product at price points far less than Fox equipment. Rock Shox is the same in a lot of ways.

Fox has lots of money coming in from their other successful company branches (automotive and MX). Both Rock Shox and Marzocchi were basically bankrupt until SRAM and Tenneco came along. With the money for R&D flowing again watch for SRAM and Marzocchi bring out a very competitive product.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

juice said:


> Right. So rather than taking a chance with your Marzocchi failing, you can remove all uncertainty and get a Boxxer that will fail.


Actually , it is my FOURTH warrenty fork.
Got the fork 2 weeks ago, but decided to keep it, installed it, and 2 weeks later, got the oh so familiar crown creak. I am really pissed at the moment, i love how these forks feel and how easily they can be adjusted, but am sick and tired of having a fork that cant go 1 year without having a problem! Before people say send it to tom or whoever at Marzocchi, its great that they have figured out a way to fix the problems, but they are in the US, im in australia, and the only response i get from our importer is "send it in" and they dont have the parts to fix it anyway....

SRAM is probably one of the few companies who actually realise that australia exsists, parts are easy to get here and there importer monza is top notch. Marzocchi has had to importers, first was groupe sportiff who were useless, the new one SCV is pretty good on the CS, but they are severly lacking in spare parts, and Marzocchi parts are rare and difficult to get here


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Which is why I'm still beating the crap out of my '05 888. Knock on wood, but it's been indestructible.Yeah, there's other products out there that are lighter, have more bells and whistles, but I know exactely what to expect from my set up. I just have the Zoke tech's replace the seals and change the oil at Sea Otter each year - done.


----------



## mrobbo0812 (Apr 18, 2009)

*2009 Marzocchi 44TST2*

I don't know why people are saying Marzocchi are bad.
I just got the 09 Marzocchi 44TST2 fork and it is definitely the best fork I've ever used
And the graphics are really good on them


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

my 03 monster is bombproof


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Report back to us if in 1 year if that 44 tst2 is still working.


----------



## mrobbo0812 (Apr 18, 2009)

Will do
Just because there made in Taiwan, does not mean there bad


----------

